# New Posts - Quick Links



## BaldEagle (Jun 19, 2006)

Is there any way when using the new post function to eliminate posts concerning DirectTV? 

Have dish and when I click "New Posts" is seems like posts concerning D outnumber E posts 3 to 1? Because of this I have almost stopped using the new post funtion. Just too many posts to sift through to find ones that pertain to dish users.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

No there is not a way to do this at this time. I spend most of my time dealing with E* and it can be hard to filter the D* stuff out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you don't want to see particular forums you can block them. See:

"Forums To Exclude From View"
Here you can select any number of forums to exclude from the forums list, from "get new" search and from "get daily" search.

http://www.dbstalk.com/profile.php?do=editoptions#sel_excludeforumids

Simply select the fourms you don't want to see.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Cool tip James.. I was not aware of that..


----------



## BaldEagle (Jun 19, 2006)

James Long said:


> If you don't want to see particular forums you can block them. See:
> 
> "Forums To Exclude From View"
> Here you can select any number of forums to exclude from the forums list, from "get new" search and from "get daily" search.
> ...


That worked great. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Based on your feedback, the Forum has been updated a bit.

Underneath Quick Links in the top menu bar you now have three new options:

New Posts All
New Posts (Dish Network Forums)
New Posts (DirecTV Forums)


This was done with the hopes of helping "you" the users, find the information you want quickly and more precise to what you want to see.


----------

